# Good Theme for WordPress



## Pancho (Oct 25, 2010)

I decided to design my site for selling t-shirts, magnets and canvas wraps using WordPress. Had positive response from forums regarding using WordPress, but now would like someone to suggest a good Theme. I am willing to pay for a good Theme, and know how to do a search, but with over 2,000 Themes available, hope someone out there can tell me a good Theme to work with in this business. As always, thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi Jim,
I suggest using Woo with Woo Commerce. One thing that's important is to make sure that, as WordPress sends out updates, your theme is updated as well so that it doesn't break. Woo is working out pretty well for us. Here's the website http://www.woothemes.com/


----------



## Pancho (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you Myra. Will check out there Themes. You have a nice clean website. Jim.


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

I agree that you and really most other apparel shops in the forums should look into using a WooThemes design along with WooCommerce to handle eCommerce.


----------



## Pancho (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you CodyJoe for the advice. I am still trying to make a decision, and I ran across a blog discussion saying Woo was having problems recently and providing poor customer support. Have you had any problems and did you ever consider jigoshop for your e-commerce plugin. Thank You, Jim.


----------



## JohnyCameraMAN (Oct 18, 2013)

I am currently creating my site, I purchased WooStore theme for $99 and will be using the WooCommerce plugin. I'll see how that works out.


----------



## Pancho (Oct 25, 2010)

Good Luck, without knowing it you helped me out. I have spent hours looking at Themes and had begun to lean towards Woo. I will make my decision this weekend. If you can, please tell me why you selected that theme. Many Thanks, Jim.


----------



## charris524 (Jun 3, 2013)

JohnyCameraMAN said:


> I am currently creating my site, I purchased WooStore theme for $99 and will be using the WooCommerce plugin. I'll see how that works out.


I've been looking at word press and will be working on it this the weekend.


----------



## Tubalcain (Nov 7, 2013)

I can't really suggest a theme because I have no idea what you're selling but I will make one critical point that nobody else has made. 

You'll want to make sure your template is a responsive theme. This means that the site will auto-format itself for different devices. So it looks good on phones, ipads, tablets, etc.

So that narrows the field a bit for you. We went with a theme that was really designed for someone like a photographer. I found these types of templates came with multiple options for creating galleries and options allowing the user to zoom in on detail.

I think it's also important to choose a theme that doesn't overwhelm the design of your shirts. This is probably the most common mistake people make in choosing the right theme. You don't want the theme to compete with your product. It should enhance the product. 

The only time I might suggest a heavily designed theme is if you only had a couple of shirts to sell. A heavy design might compensate for your store looking empty.

Finally, if you're going to use woocommerce as your shopping cart you need to make sure your theme is compatible. We made that mistake and although we fixed it, the time and cost wasn't planned for.

I hope that was helpful in an around about sort of way.


----------

